# Slush on wheels can cause wobble!



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Had our first storm of the year... slush covered roads...
I noticed a wobble at any speed over 40MPH.
When I stopped there was a slush buildup on the inside of the rims. Later on after this had melted, stability returned.
Never had this happen with another car. 

Just a Heads Up...

Cheers...


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Good to know for the upcoming Chicago winter.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

First time that happened to me it was like wtf my wheels are all out of balance.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey Ed, what does "slush build up" look like?
Sorry, Texans don't know what that is!!!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey Ed, what does "slush build up" look like?
> Sorry, Texans don't know what that is!!! *


Looks like a bunch of dirty slurppies packed in you rims.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey Ed, what does "slush build up" look like?
> Sorry, Texans don't know what that is!!! *


Your a lucky SOB... Our temps are going up above freezing tomorrow... YAHOOO.

Cheers.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Looks like a bunch of dirty slurppies packed in you rims.  *


Good analogy. They taste like it too.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Good analogy. They taste like it too.  *


Ed, I think you're being overmedicated, you're not supposed to eat that.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Ed, I think you're being overmedicated, you're not supposed to eat that.  *


Now you tell me. I had to get it off somehow.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Now you tell me. I had to get it off somehow.  *


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Your a lucky SOB... Our temps are going up above freezing tomorrow... YAHOOO.
> 
> Cheers. *


Sorry for you!
It's suppose to be sunny and mid 70's
this weekend in Dallas...


----------

